# Thermomix in USA?



## pitonboy (Jan 18, 2014)

Any advice about buying a Thermomix in the US? Availability seems limited, possibly only via Canada?

Anybody have direct experience with it?


----------



## Gertbysea (Jan 19, 2014)

pitonboy said:


> Any advice about buying a Thermomix in the US? Availability seems limited, possibly only via Canada?
> 
> Anybody have direct experience with it?




I am originally from Syracuse piton boy and have lived in Australia for 49 years. I have owned a Thermomix since 2009 and use it several times a day every day. For more info regarding buying a Thermomix for use in the US your first port of call should be superkitchenmachine.com. Send her an inquiry. Mention my name.

For lots of feedback on using the Thermomix go to forumthermomix.com.This is a world wide forum with over 10,000 members, a lot of them Aussies but some from the US where there are a few savvy owners.

Gertbysea


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 19, 2014)

For what its worth they are excellent machines. that being said I also think if you use them to do everything then they take a lot of the fun out of cooking. Just my opinion but I like to get my hands dirty.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jan 19, 2014)

never seen one of these before. Interesting product


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 19, 2014)

P.S i'm slightly one eyed on them because my fiancee sells then here in Aus. But they are great


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jan 19, 2014)

couldn't seem to find the cost on these while looking at their site, guess I need to call/email them or find a distributor here in canada


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Don't know about the rest of the world but over here they are sold through parties like Tupperware. So I don't know if you will find a price online. But here they go for just under 2k aud.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 19, 2014)

all of my friends that have them, bought them from canada, or from europe with adapters... i would kill for one. When i worked in italy, we had quite a few of them in our kitchen... the put a vitamix to shame on so many levels


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jan 19, 2014)

Not in the USA see here


----------

